# Help Interpreting My New Labs



## Runa-D (Oct 26, 2016)

Good Morning..I got my labs back & would love if someone could interpret? I'm on 25mcg NP thyroid..please & thank you for your time.. (Reverse T3 labs aren't available yet)

I also read a topic on another person who had heart palps.. I am low weight..after changing my diet to gluten/soy/oil/dairy free... went from 145 down to 112 (current)... maybe that would explain feeling my heart palps...also any fluctuation in meds I can feel within a day or 2..def not 6 weeks..

TSH=2.02 mcIU/mL(0.36 - 3.74) 
FREE T3=2.6 pg/mL(2.0 - 4.4) 
T4=0.88 ng/dL(0.76 - 1.46) 
Ferritin=108 ng/mL(8 - 252) 
Vitamin B12= 585 pg/mL (232 - 1245) 
Vitamin D, 25-Hydroxy=35.2 ng/mL(30.0 - 80.0) 
Magnesium=2.2 mg/dL(1.8 - 2.4)

What I see when I look at them is: free T3.. a bit low.. T4 low.. ferritin not quite there... B12 could be better.. Vitamin D is low... magnesium looks fine... would I be correct?

My dox will give me the tests.. but never says anything about them.. I figure she thinks as long as their in range then everything is fine... besides heart palps.. my brain is like mush... I tried to microwave my soup I the cupboard.. I couldn't remember where the dishes went.. I got into a store and totally forgot where i was... and when it comes to thinking of what word I wanna say, it's just not connecting... I feel like I've got dementia.. and I've been having a very hrd time sleeping.. some nights I just stay awake... this is all since I went of of Nature Throid (which I know the formula has changed as my TSH charted up to 6.42)... to NP thyroid..

Any help would be very appreciated.. like, should I take a Vit D supplement? or B12? Is my meds too low?


----------



## Pamzilla13 (Sep 9, 2013)

Yes take supplements for both. At least 5,000 IU-10.000IU daily on the vitamin D. Your lab should be around 60. Take a B-complex with all of the B vitamins...

Yes, your FT3 is very low it should be around 3.6-3.8...

Have you tried Armour thyroid?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> SH=2.02 mcIU/mL(0.36 - 3.74)
> FREE T3=2.6 pg/mL(2.0 - 4.4)
> T4=0.88 ng/dL(0.76 - 1.46)
> Ferritin=108 ng/mL(8 - 252)
> ...


You really must ask them to test your FT-4. Your range looks like a FT-4 range wnd you are quite low.

FT-3 is low as well.

Get some D supplements - I started where you are and it took 50K IU weekly for 12 weeks and 10K IU daily afterward just to get to 60-70% of range.


----------



## Runa-D (Oct 26, 2016)

Thank you both! I do have Armour thyroid meds they accidentally gave me instead of NP thyroid.. maybe I should try it! I also go on (9/4/18) for a heart monitor.. told my dox for over the last whole year abut them and FINALLY she listened.. hoping no damage from having them for so long.. will def up the D's, B's and retest soon..


----------

